# Flying to China via Hong Kong



## 1flymunky (4/5/17)

Hi All

In new to vaping and need to travel to China for a few weeks. I'm going to give up smoking so think this is the best time to do it! However I've been reading and worried that I won't be able to depend on my Twisp if it's confiscated. I have a layover in Hong Kong.

Please help:
1. Do i carry my Twisp with hand luggage
2. Do i dismantle it first
3. My liquid contains nicotene. I will leave that in checked in luggage. Is it allowed in
Hong Kong
4. Anything that will assist in my Twisp not getting confiscated

Thank you

FlyM


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/17)

You should have no problem travelling with your Twisp.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/


----------



## johan (5/5/17)

@1flymunky I travel to China on a regular basis via Hong Kong - I even vape 'stealth' like inside Hong Kong airport without any problems (since 2014 ~ 2017), so no worries, they won't confiscate or question your vape device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

